# The surprise tip



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

A little bored, so posting between rides...

Picked up three older students. Chinese students. I'm thinking there is no way I'm getting a tip; two non-tipping stereotypes rolled into one. But they tossed me a few bucks in the app. Surprise!!!


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

Is there any empirical evidence that Chinese or students don't tip? Asking for a friend.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Cassiopeia said:


> Is there any empirical evidence that Chinese or students don't tip? Asking for a friend.


If you were to do a poll right now
you would have your evidence ...


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Tipping is not the cultural norm in China.

Student are typically more broke than the rest of society. 

It's not always that way, but after 15,000 rides that seems to be my experience. Maybe I've just had bad luck with those two categories of pax, who knows.


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

I don't think tipping in Switzerland is that common either or Australia. American tipping culture has gone nuts >>>> I rented a bicycle the other day for $10 and the machine was asking me if I wanted to tip 15% or 20% or 25%. I have seen some of those machines where the defaults start at 20%. Drive-thru food where you swipe your card and they are looking for a tip. How about the fact that you are tipping on food before you even get it? Argh!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Tipping is not the cultural norm in China.
> 
> Student are typically more broke than the rest of society.
> 
> It's not always that way, but after 15,000 rides that seems to be my experience. Maybe I've just had bad luck with those two categories of pax, who knows.


---------------------------
If they are from China or anywhere outside the US and studying in the US, their parents are paying a small fortune for them to study here. I am talking thousands of dollars on top of tuition and normal college expenses.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Don't really get into the mind frame where people from whatever ethnicity sit down and I go "this guy is xyz; he probably won't tip"

Everyone is a blank slate to me


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> Don't really get into the mind frame where people from whatever ethnicity sit down and I go "this guy is xyz; he probably won't tip"
> 
> Everyone is a blank slate to me


I can tell from the name on acceptance screen before I even move the car to arrive ....tip or no tip


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

I had the same thing happen, I dropped an Oriental student (wasn't Chinese or Japanese, maybe Filipino or Thai or something) off at Midwestern from Wheaton and he left me a dollar tip.



Mista T said:


> Tipping is not the cultural norm in China.


It is in South Asia (I know cuz my roots are from there) and sadly they are the worst of tippers


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mista T said:


> A little bored, so posting between rides...
> 
> Picked up three older students. Chinese students. I'm thinking there is no way I'm getting a tip; two non-tipping stereotypes rolled into one. But they tossed me a few bucks in the app. Surprise!!!


Oh I thought you got locked up over the weekend.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Oh I thought you got locked up over the weekend.


Hush, you.

Nobody knows about that yet!


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Tipping is not the cultural norm in China.
> 
> Student are typically more broke than the rest of society.
> 
> It's not always that way, but after 15,000 rides that seems to be my experience. Maybe I've just had bad luck with those two categories of pax, who knows.


Broke and Chinese student don't belong in the same sentence. I have seen plenty of Chinese students who look like undergraduates driving McLaren and Ferrari in LA, even the poorer ones are driving Mercedes and BMWs, the absolute poorest are driving brand new Accord / Mustangs.


----------

